# Jacob ****le



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A striking story. RIP


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Read this on the BBC website the other day, very deep article and very interesting. I ended up searching YouTube for clips of the mentioned whirlpool and actually found some of his content... The whirlpool wasn't something to be mucked about with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

